# Running tfe outside



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

TFE ? is that an NEC recognized wiring system ? 

What size cable are you planning on installing ?
What's wrong with UF ? SEU ? Triplex ?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

KevA

Have thought of a Wireless Switch.

In any event you can use PVC clipped to surface having regard for mechanical damage etc. Clip it high enough ( see Regs) and protect where neccessary with metal sheathing at drops,

Frank


----------



## South Jersey Sparky (Jan 4, 2011)

And should be painted black to prevent ultra violet damage


----------

